# 5BLD Tutorial



## grapefruit95 (Jul 11, 2017)

PLEASE READ DESCRIPTION

This is my attempt at making a somewhat good 5BLD tutorial as what out there currently is pretty bad, and I had to figure out a lot of the new parity stuff on my own. Please leave constructive criticism.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 11, 2017)

I will check it out when I get home. Not many big bld tutorials out there so hopefully this is nice.


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2017)

If your tutorial works then the tutorial is fine.

I looked at the description. For r2 parity you can use this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/big-cube-bld-discussion.16775/page-24#post-1057684


When I was learning 5bld there was only few sources so I figure out the way of doing +centers with easy comms. They are faster and simpler.
I'm not sure how I did +centers on D layer with U2 method but i think it was like (with buffer on Ub):
- setting center of D layer to Df (Im not sure how to describe it)
- setup m d2 m', next U2, next m d2 m'
- undo setting center on D.
- next target.
If the targets are on U and D layer I was just putting D pieces under the pieces on U layer. I mean if my target was Ur I did y rotation, than setting it to Dr (after y rotation it was Df) and next easy comm: m d2 m' U m d2 m' U'.

For special case with targets on U layer and on side layers (B, R, F, L) I think I used same alg, though it's much simpler to use comm like setup U, next m d' m' U m d m' U', undo setup U'. Thats only idea. If you feel comfortable with your method, it's fine. But I remember I was using it when I started 5bld. It saves a lot of doing and thinking.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 11, 2017)

For down layer targets there is a much simpler solution: [y m u2 m': U2].

I learned 5BLD from Corey Sakowski's tutorial:


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> For down layer targets there is a much simpler solution: [y m u2 m': U2].



O! That's what I meant.


----------



## grapefruit95 (Jul 11, 2017)

wow! thanks for the tip on + centers on the D layer. that is WAY easier! I'll be sure to add that to the description.


----------



## leeo (Sep 12, 2017)

One question about big cubes BLD: what to do about the multiple name problem? in 3x3x3 all pieces are clearly distinguishable -- not true with big cubes - you have similar wings and similar xcenter and similar tcenters.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 12, 2017)

leeo said:


> One question about big cubes BLD: what to do about the multiple name problem? in 3x3x3 all pieces are clearly distinguishable -- not true with big cubes - you have similar wings and similar xcenter and similar tcenters.


Yep, they are similar so it doesn't matter where you shoot them. Just pick them in order clockwise, it's easiest.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Oct 3, 2017)

leeo said:


> One question about big cubes BLD: what to do about the multiple name problem? in 3x3x3 all pieces are clearly distinguishable -- not true with big cubes - you have similar wings and similar xcenter and similar tcenters.



for wings you do not need a letter for each sticker, you just need one letter per piece so 24 total.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a tutorial of my own , I have done a walkthrough rather than list out the kinds of commutators.


----------

